# CSCL Jupiter



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

It is reported in gCaptain that the large CSCL containership Jupiter ran aground, outward bound, in the Scheldt yesterday. She was hard and fast aground for some hours, was refloated with the tide and returned to Antwerp.

There is a gap in in the AIS reports which show reqular positions at 2-minute intervals at a speed of 12 knots or more until 0652 - and then a gap of 23 minutes until 0715, when at zero knots she is (apparently) hard aground. It will be interesting to learn what happened in those 23 minutes.


----------



## China hand (Sep 11, 2008)

Amazingly, there was very good TV coverage of the refloating on the local TV station (Omroep Zeeland). 12 tugs, went very smoothly. Came off about 2105hs local. Good coverage.


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Missus and me did our bit as accident tourists yesterday afternoon just on low water . She was well and truly grounded. Lots of pics and videos on FB.
She is now back in Antwerp - Delweide dock which is on the other side of the river from where she loaded and left. She missed the turn at Bath and according to the AIS info I have she was still doing 13.5 kts just before going aground.
I heard it took 15 tugs to get her off.


----------



## callpor (Jan 31, 2007)

However much we cursed them, the Schelde Pilots have to be admired and praised that there are not many more of these mammoths grounded during the river passages to/from Antwerp? As one, if not the most hazardous rivers in the world with one of the highest risks of grounding or collision, the Schelde river pilots do an admirable job in navigating these monster vessels between Flushing Roads and Antwerp. Incidents such as we have witnessed this week are fortunately not the norm and the majority of vessels transiting the river do so safely. 
Chris


----------



## George Bis (Mar 8, 2014)

I joined two ships from the Flushing pilot station and the whole thing was most efficient!


----------

